# ARCOR-DSL..eure Erfahrungen bitte



## Sven Mintel (5. Dezember 2004)

So, da wollt ich mir mal was zu Weihnachten gönnen und hab nen Arcor-DSL-Anschluss bestellt.

Klingt ja alles auch recht schön... 


Verfügbarkeitsprüfung bei arcor.de:
_Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Arcor-DSL ist an Ihrem Standort verfügbar, Sie können sofort zu Arcor wechseln_
Gesagt, getan... Formular ausgefüllt, abgeschickt
1 Tag später Bestätigungsmail, noch 2 Tage später Brief mit Vertragsunterlagen....ausgefüllt..zurückgeschickt
Wiederum 3 Tage später... neuer Brief
...._Auftrag erhalten...blabla... *da der Netzausbau in Ihrem Anschlussgebiet noch nicht vollends abgeschlossen ist, kann es noch einige Wochen dauern*_


Das Merkwürdige daran...


...diese Verfügbarkeitsprüfung hab ich schon mal vor über einem Jahr gemacht, auch da _Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Arcor-DSL ist an Ihrem Standort verfügbar...blabla_
ein Bekannter von mir wohnt 3 Querstrassen entfernt und hat seit 2 Jahren Arcor-DSL
ich wohne im "Innenstadtbereich" der deutschen Haupstadt, wenn das Netz da nicht ausgebaut ist, wo dann 

Ein Kumpel meinte, als ich ihm von meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk berichtete, ich sollte mich nicht zu früh freuen.
Er selbst hatte vor geraumer Zeit Arcor-DSL bestellt... ebenso wie bei mir, DSL verfügbar, alles Null Problemo.
Als er nach 3 Monaten immer noch kein DSL hatte, hat er den Auftrag storniert. 1 Tag später ein Anruf von Arcor...*Sie bekommen Ihr DSL in 2 Tagen*

Was also ist bei denen los... kommen die einfach mit dem Päckchenpacken nicht hinterher und schieben jeden, der nicht nörgelt, in die Warteschleife?
Die Geschichte mit dem "unabgeschlossenen Netzaufbau" dürfte doch wohl eher eine Ente sein.

*Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Arcor, ...aus anderen Threads weiss ich, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der sich dieses Weihnachtspräsent gegönnt hat?*

P.S: mein Hassbrief ist natürlich raus.... wenn ich übermorgen DSL habe, werd ich es hier selbstverständlich verlautbaren


----------



## ESM (5. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe auch Arcor DSL, und auch schon seit guten 2 Jahren. Am Anfang, sprich Bestellung, Lieferzeit und co. gab es einige Probleme, die jetzt nicht spezifisch auf mich zutrafen sondern ein bundesweites Problem waren.
Trotzdem fand ich die "Lieferzeit" viel zu lang und deren Service ist nicht der Beste! Habe mich mal bei denen im "Center" meiner Stadt persönlich beschweren wollen, doch mir wollte man ein Handy andrehen! VIelleicht lags daran, dass der gar nicht verstanden hat, was ich von ihm wollte, aber das war schon ein starkes Stück. Ich bin trotzdem bei denen geblieben, da es seitdem keine Probleme gab.





> ich wohne im "Innenstadtbereich" der deutschen Haupstadt, wenn das Netz da nicht ausgebaut ist, wo dann



Ich hab nur mal davon gehört, dass es in Berlin ( jaahaa.. geographie 5-  ) damit Probleme gibt. Genaueres kann ich dir dazu aber nicht sagen.


----------



## kirchel (6. Dezember 2004)

Also ich habe mir vor ca. 1 1/2 Monaten DSL bei arcore bestellt.
Ich muss sagen ich war eigentlich sehr zufrieden, habe insgesamt ca. 5 Wochen drauf gewartet bis alles bei mir angekommen ist .
Leider hat sich auch gleich am ersten Tag das Modem verabschiedet, aber ich denke dafür kann man arcor nicht verantwortlich machen.

Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden mit dem Service...

Kirchel


----------



## Leola13 (6. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

ich kann zwar nichts zu Acor sagen aber meine eigene Erfahrungen zum Besten geben.

Verfügbarkeitsprüfung im Internet : 1 x Ja, 1 x Nein, 1 x Prüfung nicht möglich.

Telefonische Auskunft von meinem regionalen Anbieter : Ja, ist möglich.

Vertrag bekommen, ausgefüllt, weggeschickt, .. 3 Tage später die Antwort : Nicht möglich.

Begründung : Der super neue Verteiler der Telekom arbeitet mit der neuesten Glasfasertechnik. D.h. DSL geht nicht. Vielleicht später einmal.

Jetzt, ein halbes Jahr später ein erneuter Versuch. Nach telefonischer Auskunft bin ich 4,6 km vom Knotenpunkt entfernt. DSL geht nur bis zu einer Distanz von 4,5 km vom Knotenpunkt. Evtl. geht es mit 384 kbits/s. 

.. aber eine genaue Aussage lässt sich nur nach Beauftragung und dann erfolgter Prüfung durch die Telekom machen. 

Fazit : Nicht alles glauben was einem vom Anbieter versprochen wird und die neuste Technik muss nicht unbedingt die Beste sein.

Ciao Stefan

@ Sven : Wollen wir mal hoffen, das wir beide unser Geschenk bekommen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Dezember 2004)

Da bin ich ja schon mal gewarnt...naja, über mangelhaften Service könnte ich hinwegsehen(ist man in DE schliesslich gewöhnt)

Aber diese Lieferzeiten... es ist doch eigentlich verwunderlich, dass denen noch niemand auf die Füsse getreten ist.
Sowas sollte doch in die Rubrik "unlauterer Wettbewerb" fallen... zuerst die Kunden abfischen, indem man unhaltebare Versprechen macht, um dann, wenn man was Schriftliches in der Hand hat, den Mittelfinger emporzustrecken.

Ich glaub, ich werd mir noch was anderes zu Weihnachten schenken, damit ich nicht leer ausgehe... vielleicht hat ja dann der Osterhase etwas für mich im Körbchen


----------



## ESM (7. Dezember 2004)

Mach's wie dein Kumpel. Droh mit Kündigung 

Das hilft immer.... ;-)


----------



## da_Dj (7. Dezember 2004)

Leider ist die Androhung der Kündigung oftmals das Einzige was noch hilft, kenn ich jetzt zu Genüge mit dem Rosa-Riesen. Daddy will auch schon wechseln und heute hat so 'ne Tante von Arcor angerufen, dabei bin ich persönlich doch mit der T-Com [der Service ist bei anderen meist kein Deut besser] weitesgehend zufrieden, zumindest inzwischen, aber gibts auch gutes von Arcor? Mein Vater hat die schon im Auge /o\


----------



## SandmannX (8. Dezember 2004)

Von schlechtem Service hab ich bisher eigentlich noch nichts mitbekommen. Ich habe jetzt seit etwas über einem Jahr Arcor DSL. Lieferzeit betrug ca. zwei Wochen + zwei weitere bis der Anschluss freigeschaltet war. Der Termin wurde auch eingehalten, was die DTAG bei mir vorher mehrfach nicht geschafft hatte.
Bei der Hotline kommt man relativ schwer durch, dafür wird man aber auch kompetent beraten und es wird nicht versucht einem etwas anderes aufzuschwatzen als man ursprünglich wollte >> auch wieder != DTAG

Auf der 3MBit Pipe habe ich im Schnitt ca. 350K down. Da fehlt dann doch ein ganzes Stück zum Fullspeed, bei einem Komplettpreis vn 49,90 inklusive Fullflat und ISDN kann ich damit aber sehr gut leben


----------



## TMKILLA (8. Dezember 2004)

meine erfahrungen mit (ehemals mannesmann) arcor... eine biografie ;-] 

hatten vor etlichen jahren dsl bestellt, als arcor anfing eigene isdn- und dsl-anschlüsse zu vertrieben. isdn alles kein prob, dsl ließ auf sich warten. und das so ca. 8 monate... jedesmal hieß es, jaja kommt irgendwann, aber nix is. der witz dabei: flatrate gabs nur mit dsl-anschluss, solang es kein dsl gab, konnteste aba auch üba isdn surfen. okay, ham wir geduldet, weil preis für die flat gut war, ganz allgemein. nur nach 8 monaten wurds uns dann echt zu bunt -> kündigung.
sommer diesen jahres: umzug und beantragung eines isdn/dsl-anschlusses... mitteilung: netzausbau muss noch erfolgen, termin in ca. 6 wochen. 10 wochen verstreichen lassen, anruf bei arcor -> mitgeteilt bekommen, dass der termin verschoben wurde, nochmal 2 wochen mehr. erstmal schon ne frechheit darüber nicht informiert worden zu sein. folge dessen: stornierung des auftrags, ab zum rosa riesen, 9 tage später isdn und dsl funktionsfähig gehabt.
winter diesen jahres: operation preis läuft an, entscheide mich für eine operation. verfügbarkeitsprüfung direkt auf den anschluss: wechsel kann sofort erfolgen. antrag ausgefüllt und abgeschickt, vorläufige auftragsbestätigung: netzausbau ist noch nicht erfolgt, wartezeit nun ca. 3 wochen. mal sehen wie das weiter geht...

all das (nicht ganz im herzen berlins) gar nicht so weit weg von prenzlberg


----------



## ESM (8. Dezember 2004)

da_Dj: Wenn deiner Vater scharf auf die ist ( die Flatrate, nicht die Tante von Arcor  ) dann lass ih zugreifen. Habe die "normale" mit 1,5MBit und die ist vom Speed her dauerhaft gut! Komme durchschnittliche auf ca. 110K. Und zudem ist sie noch billiger als die von T-Offline.


----------



## FrankO (16. Dezember 2004)

habe bei Arcor am 01.12. einen ISDN /DSL Anschluß bestellt (schrift.), alles verfügbar usw. 
danach habe ich eine Bestätigung bekommen und das wars, nach endlosen Tastendrücken mit elektronischen Ansagen wurde mir gesagt daß DSL erst am 21.12. ausgebaut wird, danach wird der Auftrag dann bearbeitet und so in 3-4 Wochen könnt ich dann telefonieren....
Gestern war ich dann bei der Telekom (18.30) und ab morgen hab ich Telefon, nur mal so als Bsp. kostet zwar 60 Euro aber es funktioniert...
Habe übrigens die ganze Zeit T-DSL genutzt und bis 117Kbit Durchsatz gehabt.

viele Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## KristophS (16. Dezember 2004)

Meine Erfahrungen liegen nunmehr schon fast 2 Jahre zurück; aber egal.
Wir haben bestellt und mehr als 1/2 Jahr auf den Anschluss gewartet.
Nur ein netter Brief an den Vorstand hat Arcor dazu bewegt unseren Anschluss innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen bereitzustellen..


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaub, ich werde am Wochenende den Abschiedsbrief schicken, ...vor 7 Wochen war mein Status *"sofort verfügbar"*... seit 6 Wochen ist er *"in Kürze verfügbar"* ... da kommt man sich etwas veräppelt vor.

Angesichts dessen ist auch endlich meine immerwährende Frage beantwortet, woher AOL die ganzen Kunden bekommt.... bei solcher Konkurrenz hat man's halt nicht sonderlich schwer

Ich werd wohl mal bei Versatel reinschauen.... die sagen wenigstens vor Vertragsabschluss, dass es länger dauern kann, und bei der gleichen Leistung spart man nebenbei noch 5 Euronen


----------



## TMKILLA (23. Dezember 2004)

entgegen allen erwartungen hat arcor meinen anschluss nun nach ca. 3 wochen bearbeitung (so wie es auf anfrage telefonisch angekündigt war) geschaltet. hardware und zugangsdaten pünktlich da und auch die umstellung hat problemlos funktioniert. nur der rosa riese hat nich bemerkt, dass ich weg bin, rechnung bis ende dezember, obwohl seit 3 tagen kein kunde mehr LOL 

mir gefällt mein arcor-leben jetzt jedenfalls, wo alles funktioniert.


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Dezember 2004)

Naja... ich hab meinen Arcor-Auftrag mittlerweile storniert, und versatel beauftragt.
Die konnten mir einen vorläufigen Termin nennen... 6.Januar

Ich hoff mal  auf gutes Gelingen


----------



## flip (24. Dezember 2004)

Also ich kann auch nur positives berichten.
Auftraf erteilt.
2 Wochen später Bestätigung.
Wiederum eine Woche später die Nachricht das es in 2 Tagen funktionieren würde mitsamt modem usw.
2 Tage später ging es.
Manchmal hat man evtl. auch Pech =)
flip


----------



## leon1911 (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab am 05.09. meinen Arcor DSL Anschluß bestellt. Bis heute ist nichts passiert. Ich wurde nur hingehalten.
Heute kam dann ein Brief von denen.
Da teilten sie mir mit das sich die Anschaltung verzögert.
Bei mit würde es sich um ein neues DSL-Angebot handeln, das in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Vorlieferanten angeboten wird. Die Ablauprozesse wären noch nicht so gut und Arcor hat da auch wenig Einfluss drauf. Sie drängen bei dem Lieferanten auf Optimierung.
Und Arcor versichert mir, das sie alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen würden, um bei mir DSL anzuschalten.

Da fragt man sich natürlich was man davon halten soll.
Die bekommen heute eine Mail von mir. Ich gebe denen noch vier Wochen Zeit, dann wird gekündigt.

Was sagt Ihr dazu?
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Dezember 2004)

Mit Arcor hab ich, wie erwähnt, bereits abgeschlossen(auf meine Auftragsstornierung gabs bisher die übliche Reaktion...keine )

Mein bisheriger versatel-Stand:
20.12. Auftrag erteilt
22.12. Bestätigung mit avisiertem Termin 6.1.
24.12. Bestätigung von der Telekom über Anschluss-Kündigung
28.12. das Modem ist eingetroffen

....das ist doch weitaus mehr nach meinem Geschmack 

Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, wie man Arcor noch eins rüberziehen kann


----------



## 02gonzo (3. Januar 2005)

Hi, habe auch aerger mit ARCOR ! DSL-Auftrag am 14.09.2004 und bis heute nur hingehalten. Ich moechte unbedingt aus dem vertrag aussteigen. Weiss jemand ob das geht? Arcor teilt mir immer nur mit, ich muesste die Kuendigungsfristen einhalten, mindestvertragslaufzeit, u.s.w.

kann man bei dieser verzoegerung trotzdem aus dem vertrag raus?

danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Januar 2005)

Ich hab nach meinem Auftragsstorno noch nix von denen gehört.

Hier aber mal der Wortlaut der Auftrags-Eingangsbestätigung:

Sobald wir Sie an unser Netz anschliessen können, erhalten Sie ein weiteres Schreiben, in dem wir Ihnen Ihre Kundendaten mitteilen und mit dem die Vertragsannahme erfolgt.

Der letzte Teil ist für mich recht eindeutig... es existiert noch kein Vertrag.

Selbst ohne diesen Teil.... ich glaube nicht, dass Arcor es auf einen Rechtstreit ankommen lässt, denn den Vertrag brechen Sie... da Sie Ihren Vertragsbestandteil nicht erfüllen. Die Information darüber, dass es sich verzögert, erteilen sie ja erst, nachdem man etwas ausgefüllt hat.

Abgesehen davon fehlt in meinem Auftrag der Hinweis auf die Widerrufsfrist von 2 Wochen, damit dürfte er ohnehin Makulatur sein, falls es ein Vertrag sein soll.


----------



## 02gonzo (3. Januar 2005)

Danke fuer deine Antwort.

stimmt, 

Sobald wir Sie an unser Netz anschliessen können, erhalten Sie ein weiteres Schreiben, in dem wir Ihnen Ihre Kundendaten mitteilen und mit dem die Vertragsannahme erfolgt.

das hab ich auch. nur wie kriegt man die dazu, den Auftrag zu stornieren. Die hotlines sind ja alle dauerbelegt wegen der "positiven Resonanz" . Hast du schon von jemandem gehoert, der es geschafft hat, da rauszukommen? 

gruesse

gonzo


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Januar 2005)

Nun ja.... ich hab denen nen Einschreiben geschickt...fertig.
Wenn die ihre Post nicht lesen, ist das nicht mein Problem.


----------



## FrankO (4. Januar 2005)

4 Wochen ohne Nachricht ist schon toll, aber dafür ist ja billiger...
Mir wurde zugesichert daß ich jederzeit stornieren kann solange der Auftrag nicht ausgeführt ist und daß ich ein Sonderkündigungsrecht genieße wenn ich in einen Bereich umziehe in dem Arcor nicht schaltbar ist, das ist doch schon mal was   

lg aus Hessen


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Januar 2005)

Nach 2 Wochen hab ich jetzt(mit eintägiger Verspätung) meinen Anschluss bei versatel bekommen.

Von Arcor hab ich immer noch nix gehört, mein Status dort ist mittlerweile (seit ebenfalls 2 Wochen)


> Arcor-ISDN - Ihr Auftragsstatus
> 
> 
> Guten Tag Herr Sven Mintel, Ihr Auftrag hat folgenden Status:
> ...


...obwohl ich sie in meiner Kündigung zur sofortigen Löschung meiner Kundendaten aufgefordert habe  :suspekt:


----------



## Abraxox (21. Januar 2005)

Auch ich stecke in der Zwickmühle, das ich am 22.12.2004 Arcor den schriftlichen Auftrag zur Schaltung der ISDN/DSL-Doppel-Flat erteilt habe, am 10.01.2005 die schriftliche Auftragseingangsbestätigung seitens Arcor erhalten habe und nun von einem hier ab dem 01.02.2005 erhältlichen, besseren Angebots eines anderen Providers Wind bekommen habe.

Die aus Hamburg stammende HanseNet expandiert auch in unsere Stadt und bietet zu dem Preis der Arcor ISDN/DSL-Doppel-Flat 3072/512 kbit sogar eine 5024/512 kbit-Doppel-Flat an (~ 70,-- EUR).

Noch Ende Dezember kostete dieses Angebot von HanseNet 98,-- EUR, so das ich mich für das damals besssere Angebot von Arcor entschieden habe.

Da ich jetzt auch überlege, ob ich "wagen" sollte, meinen Arcor-Auftrag nach 4 Wochen zu stornieren, würde ich mich über diesbezüglich positive oder negative Erfahrungen anderer Forum-User freuen. 

Ich beisse mich derzeit an dem Satz: "Zur Anschaltung erhalten Sie ein weiteres Schreiben, in dem wir Ihnen Ihre Kundendaten mitteilen und mit dem die Vertragsannahme erfolgt." fest. Allerdings steht im Auftragsformular: "Das Vertragsverhältnis kommt zustande, sobald mir Arcor diesen Auftrag bestätigt hat". Auslegungssache/Kulanz?

@Sven: Hast Du in den vergangenen zwei Wochen nun eine Bestätigung Deiner Stornierung erhalten, bzw. hat sich Dein Status verändert?

Andreas


----------



## TheKid (21. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen;


ich habe bis auf ein paar kleine Schwierigkeiten mir Arcor eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, vor einer Woche hat sich wohl irgendwo am Niederrhein ein Server von Arcor verabschiedet und 3 Tage ging gar nichts  . Dann sagte man mir das es wohl daran läge das ich knapp 5km vom nächsten Knotenpunkt entfernt liege, komisch dabei funzte davor alles einwandrei  . Jetzt läuft es wieder reibungslos !

Bye


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Januar 2005)

@Abraxox
Von Arcor hab ich nix gehört seit November....seit dem  Brief mit dem Hinweis, dass es ein wenig länger dauern könnte.
Mein Status hat sich seitdem auch nicht verändert....seit ca. 4 Wochen ist er  wie im vorigen zu lesen.


----------



## hr Reporter (5. April 2005)

Hi,

ich suche nach Verbrauchern aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet, die Probleme mit Telefon-/DSL-Paketen haben. Es geht um die Pauschalangebote von Unternehmen, die massiv mit preiswerten Telefon-, DSL-, ISDN-Paketen werben, und dann monatelang den Kunden warten lassen. Ich denke da an Unternehmen wie arcor, freenet etc.
Wichtig wäre, dass ihr aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet seid.

Wenn ihr mögt, meldet Euch doch bitte bei mir. Es geht um einen Hörfunkbeitrag (Hessischer Rundfunk).

Besten Gruß,
Stefan


----------

